# Mottram Hall GC, Cheshire 8th Sunday /9th MondayApril 2018



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2018)

The NW lot are having a season opener meet at Mottram Hall on the above date. 

We've had 2 bail outs so theres a space for 2 people, 2 rounds of golf,Dinner, bed and breakfast and a couple of beer tokens. Â£110 pp inc sweep money.

Tee times are from 12:08 + 11:38.

This is the weekend of the masters and they wll have the coverage on of the final day.

No shandy drinking teds allowed


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

Still available.

Anyone whose undecided, I'll Guarantee you dont play with Liverbirdie


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 28, 2018)

2 x Places still available for this.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 29, 2018)

Get Davie La to throw in a bag of pinnacles?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Get Davie La to throw in a bag of pinnacles?
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re too good for you hudsy la.

Howâ€™s the injury?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Theyâ€™re too good for you hudsy la.

Howâ€™s the injury?
		
Click to expand...

Was hoping the distance ones would get me past the red tees every now and then.

Still knackered, Cortisone slowly starting to kick in though so who knows.

Have a good one @ MH :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2018)

huds1475 said:



*Was hoping the distance ones would get me past the red tees every now and then.*

Still knackered, Cortisone slowly starting to kick in though so who knows.

Have a good one @ MH :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t want much do you

Hope it heals sooner than expected though.

Itâ€™ll be a good one no doubt:cheers:


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 31, 2018)

I can't make those dates, otherwise I'd have joined you as I do like Mottram Hall. Good course, especially the back 9, and fantastic accommodation. Have a good trip.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I can't make those dates, otherwise I'd have joined you as I do like Mottram Hall. Good course, especially the back 9, and fantastic accommodation. Have a good trip.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame mate but glad to know its a good setup. 

I'm surprised nobody fancies it, it must be the company.......

If anybody does fancy it, i'll consider any sensible offers.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That's a shame mate but glad to know its a good setup. 

I'm surprised nobody fancies it, it must be the company.......

If anybody does fancy it, i'll consider any sensible offers.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to go Stu but it's the end of season individual comp at our place on Sunday 8th for all the teams that make up our local Winter league.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			I would love to go Stu but it's the end of season individual comp at our place on Sunday 8th for all the teams that make up our local Winter league.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame, good luck though ace.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats a shame, good luck though ace.
		
Click to expand...

Need a lot more than luck to help my game at the moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Need a lot more than luck to help my game at the moment. 

Click to expand...

Youâ€™d fit right in at Mottram


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2018)

Would have loved to have joined you mate but Iâ€™m away later in the month so canâ€™t reallt push it for another weekend away


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would have loved to have joined you mate but Iâ€™m away later in the month so canâ€™t reallt push it for another weekend away
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s only one night mate, sheâ€™ll understand


----------



## Captainron (Apr 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would have loved to have joined you mate but Iâ€™m away later in the month so canâ€™t reallt push it for another weekend away
		
Click to expand...

grow a pair and get up there


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2018)

Still room for two more, all offers will be considered.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2018)

Final call, a cheap overnight stay with dinner bed and breakfast  will take Â£50 a man.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

It's gonna be a great do mate. Really looking forward to it &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			It's gonna be a great do mate. Really looking forward to it &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Sure is, well in for organising it Stuey. :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2018)

Just picking up Roddy. See you boys soon


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Just picking up Roddy. See you boys soon
		
Click to expand...

I'm still in bed. Will have to get up soon though as my irons are still at the club after being lengthened and regripped yesterday. That's normal right? To completely change the characteristics of your irons just before a big comp??


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 8, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm still in bed. Will have to get up soon though as my irons are still at the club after being lengthened and regripped yesterday. That's normal right? To completely change the characteristics of your irons just before a big comp??
		
Click to expand...

That's tame by your standards wolf-man. New irons usually!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2018)

Big thank you for Stuey for organising this, hopefully a permanent fixture in the calendar. Top organising.

I could have sworn that you sounded shy when doing the presentation......

Pity your a big girls blouse who can't play after drinking till 7 in the morning, unlike me and davey mac.

#proper drinkers start with a cup of tea.

Well in stuey,lar.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Big thank you for Stuey for organising this, hopefully a permanent fixture in the calendar. Top organising.

I could have sworn that you sounded shy when doing the presentation......

*Pity your a big girls blouse who can't play after drinking till 7 in the morning,* _*unlike me and davey mac.*_

#proper drinkers start with a cup of tea.

Well in stuey,lar.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: You two fannys never had a bottle of red wine aswell as lager


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: You two fannys never had a bottle of red wine aswell as lager

Click to expand...

No, I was on whisky chasers, yer big tart.

Ive still got your tralee head cover BTW.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: You two fannys never had a bottle of red wine aswell as lager

Click to expand...

Word at the bar was that you ordered a pint with a bottle of red wine chaser 

Legend


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Word at the bar was that you ordered a pint with a bottle of red wine chaser 

Legend
		
Click to expand...

100% Correct Ron


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, I was on whisky chasers, yer big tart.

Ive still got your tralee head cover BTW.
		
Click to expand...

 

Re headcover, ill see you thursdah and settle up with yer.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Big thank you for Stuey for organising this, hopefully a permanent fixture in the calendar. Top organising.

I could have sworn that you sounded shy when doing the presentation......

Pity your a big girls blouse who can't play after drinking till 7 in the morning, unlike me and davey mac.

#proper drinkers start with a cup of tea.

Well in stuey,lar.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Epic performance in the Bar from you guys, I've never seen someone so drunk eating breakfast.
:cheers:

Hopefully same time next year.    Top work Stu :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Epic performance in the Bar from you guys, I've never seen someone so drunk eating breakfast.
:cheers:

Hopefully same time next year.    Top work Stu :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt a pretty sight, Dave - I'm sure I seen some parents shuffle their kids back to bed, and said they'll come back later.

7am to 7pm, and no drugs to help. And I was laughed at for starting with a cuppa.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wasnt a pretty sight, Dave - I'm sure I seen some parents shuffle their kids back to bed, and said they'll come back later.

7am to 7pm, and no drugs to help. And I was laughed at for starting with a cuppa.

Click to expand...

Drank before ye, drank after ye.also I never fell asleep in the bar...

Tbf to myself, after tugs got me a rum (about 9pm)  I refuse responsibility for anything I done or said in the following 10hrs. 

:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2018)

Great couple of days golfing & a top night in the bar watching the final round of the masters.  Cheers for sorting it big man.  Hopefully it'll be an annual occasion !!!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2018)

Agreed with all the comments you did us proud Stu with your organising, top weekend, great weather as well considering its back to freezing again.

Thought the venue was really good value for money as well.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 11, 2018)

Top stuff Stu!  Was a great couple of days.  Thanks to all my playing partners for putting up with me over the 2 days, especially Glynn and Dave on day one and my putting woes (anybody want to buy an EVNROLL putter?!?!?).  
The course was loads better condition wise than what i expected.  I couldn't believe how dry it was.  The food and company was great.  
Still shudder at the thought of drinking pints with a bottle of red wine chaser.... That's hardcore that is!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Echo all the above comments. Truly a fantastic few days and some legendary alcohol consumption to top it off. Enjoyed the course and the craic was brutal. Still laughing at Cam wondering round the bar shouting "Cocoon" at the table full of old folks in front of the TV.......

Well done Stu and it'll definitely be on again next year even if I have to organise it &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the comments gents, i'm glad everyone enjoyed it.  I will be speaking to YGT over the next few days  to discuss next years trip, it will definitely be going ahead again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for the comments gents, i'm glad everyone enjoyed it.  I will be speaking to YGT over the next few days  to discuss next years trip, it will definitely be going ahead again.
		
Click to expand...

I take you it you are only asking for a 1 night /1 round combination


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I take you it you are only asking for a 1 night /1 round combination 

Click to expand...

:rofl: i might 

ring me when you get a minute


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2018)

Stu, keen on this next year if you're sorting. Unfortunately too close to the Turnberry trip for me to make it this year.

Glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Stu, keen on this next year if you're sorting. Unfortunately too close to the Turnberry trip for me to make it this year.

Glad you all enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, i'll let you know.


----------

